# Menstrual cup? Anyone has experience?



## sassyinpink (Aug 20, 2019)

thinking of trying menstrual cup, anyone has experience with this? please share. doesn't matter if u had tried luna cup or diva cup or lazy monk cup or moon cup or flex cup or period cup..

just want to know how was your first time using it, is it convenient, does it leak, do you feel it inside you?


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 20, 2019)

I used The Keeper for ten years, and then a Diva Cup for a brief time after that. I would say they were convenient-ish -- "-ish" because it's not super convenient if you need to empty it out and clean in a public bathroom stall or at a rest area with a non-flushing toilet and no sink. I could feel both inside me, though I think the Diva Cup felt slightly worse (mainly because I think I got the wrong size). Both leaked for me, too, but I seem to remember The Keeper leaking slightly less often?


----------



## sassyinpink (Aug 23, 2019)

Oh. oh no... leaking? thats horrible.
so in the end you give up on using?


----------



## sassyinpink (Aug 23, 2019)

i am fine with the convenient, because both work place and most of the places i hang out has decent bathroom stalls.
however, the leaking part is bad.. i don't want to be embarrassed!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 23, 2019)

sassyinpink said:


> Oh. oh no... leaking? thats horrible.
> so in the end you give up on using?



I gave up several years ago. For now I just use pads.

I think the Diva Cup leaked because I had the wrong size. I always had to wear a pad for back-up.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 23, 2019)

*I used to use a cup years ago as well. Though I think the brand had discontinued and/or changed name. The cup itself was clear to transluscent and and had a purple ring. The trick to preventing leakage was to make sure the cup was seated correctly. But getting it perfect everytime...well, let's just say leaks happened now and again. Sigh...*


----------



## sassyinpink (Aug 29, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> I gave up several years ago. For now I just use pads.
> 
> I think the Diva Cup leaked because I had the wrong size. I always had to wear a pad for back-up.


yeah i was reading on a blogger reviews and benefits of menstrual cups and i got very motivated.
i mean its so cheap especially if i can reuse it. i will be like saving hundreds every year?

so is leakage that bad?
in the end, did you change another size or just completely give up and go back to sanitary pads


----------



## sassyinpink (Aug 29, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *I used to use a cup years ago as well. Though I think the brand had discontinued and/or changed name. The cup itself was clear to transluscent and and had a purple ring. The trick to preventing leakage was to make sure the cup was seated correctly. But getting it perfect everytime...well, let's just say leaks happened now and again. Sigh...*



oh dear. now i am not so motivated to hear so many negative comments on menstrual cups


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 29, 2019)

sassyinpink said:


> yeah i was reading on a blogger reviews and benefits of menstrual cups and i got very motivated.
> i mean its so cheap especially if i can reuse it. i will be like saving hundreds every year?
> 
> so is leakage that bad?
> in the end, did you change another size or just completely give up and go back to sanitary pads



Did you read my post?



> *I gave up several years ago. For now I just use pads.*


----------



## VivaGlow (Aug 30, 2019)

I've been reading on menstrual cups, too, just out of curiosity. Based on what I've seen so far, it looks like a bipolar review of loving it or hating it. It's a nice way of saving the money and minimizing the trash in the dump if you think about it, but in the end if you still have to use pads just to get that feeling of security, I'm not sure if it's even worth the try.


----------



## sassyinpink (Sep 1, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> *I gave up several years ago. For now I just use pads.*



oh dear.  now i am nervous.


----------



## sassyinpink (Sep 1, 2019)

VivaGlow said:


> I've been reading on menstrual cups, too, just out of curiosity. Based on what I've seen so far, it looks like a bipolar review of loving it or hating it. It's a nice way of saving the money and minimizing the trash in the dump if you think about it, but in the end if you still have to use pads just to get that feeling of security, I'm not sure if it's even worth the try.



yeah i have  feeling too that its either you love it or you hate it


----------



## Dawn (Oct 1, 2019)

My daughter wrote an article on the menstrual cup, if anyone wants to take a lookie.








						How to: Master a Menstrual Cup
					

Step two: Become overwhelmed by choices.




					ashleyholstrom.com


----------



## VivaGlow (Oct 3, 2019)

Cool! Imma check it out! Thanks!


----------

